# There has to be an alternative to Lubriplate MAG-1 Polymer



## dinkyguitar (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi All,

What else is there for the auger gears besides Lubriplate MAG-1 Polymer stuff.

It's hard to find and expensive.

It's for my 2002 Toro 824 which recommends using Lubriplate MAG-1 Polymer.

dinky


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*This works also. https://www.autozone.com/sealants-g...tex-permashield-gasket-sealant-2oz/166684_0_0 *


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I went with the recommended MAG-1 lube. It is not a regular maintenance item on mine, so was only changed because I opened the gearbox for curiosity. Not a place I wanted to go cheap.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Just use 80/90 Non syn Gear oil. the seals will not hold the syn stuff. When I first read this. I was half past DEAD to the world. thought you were looking for a Hylomar replacement. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## dinkyguitar (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Liam (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks, these are helpful tips.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

Try TSC's "00" Cotton Picker Grease it is a little thicker than gear lube and only about 5 bucks for a large bottle.


----------



## dinkyguitar (Aug 9, 2019)

So I tried "00" from TSC but didn't like it.

I was runny and just created a mess.

The gear box was actually lubed well and the gears looked great...but I just had to mess with it as I usually do.

So I bit the bullet, got the Mag1, a rubber seal, and gasket.

I originally had the worm gear bushing (the little one at the end) backwards which cause the impeller to have drag when I assembled everything.

Glad I found this out prior to me putting in the Mag 1.

Getting the "00" grease out was a big mess and I had to clear everything again.

I finished putting it together today and the impeller turns as smooth as butter.

Glad I did it the correct way....It will last many years now.

I'll use that grease on the rest of the bushings now when I put it all back together.

I'm currently sanding all the little rust spots, coating them with rustoleum rust reformer and touching up with paint.

I found rustoleum gloss sunrise red..Pretty close..not exact, but close enough.

dinky


----------



## kenora (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a craftsman 10/33 tracked machine from the mid 1980s
The auger box is less and cant be sealed properly.. anything thinner than grease runs out and makes an awful mess..so I flushed it with diesel fuel and added a grease nipple.. then I filled it with Yamaha snowmobile grease.. and since the seals leak.anyway I jump pump it till the grease starts to come past the seal.. I filled it the first time with the fill/drain plug removed.. to make sire it was full.. been running fine for over 5 years and no more leaks

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

